# 2012 pre-spring arrow fling



## T Harris (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW, WHAT A WAY TO START 2012.

As many of you already know, the 2012 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling will be February 24th, 25th & 26th, 2012.

You may also have read that Compton Traditional Bowhunters have teamed up with the Allsouth Archery Association to hold this 3rd event at Tannehill Historical State Park in McCalla, Alabama.  

Tannehill State Park is one of the most camp friendly parks you'll find.   RV hook-up through-out the park and almost unlimited primitive camping.  Bathrooms and bath houses for your convenience as well.

For those of us that don't camp, there's several great motels within just minutes to Tannehill. 

When I say that there's going to plenty of Vendors here to kick off the new year's 3D season, I mean it.

There'll be three separate 15 targets courses, a total of 45 targets, to shoot all weekend.  This will also follow the Compton Rendezvous format of a non-competitive, shoot for fun weekend.

If you want to shoot just one day, you can shoot as many rounds as possible for only $20.00.  For $35.00 a single participant can shoot all weekend and $55.00 a family up to four can also shoot all weekend (over four, $5.00 per person).  Now, Allsouth Archery Assoc. & Compton members get a $5.00 discount for the weekend rates.

I will adding more information, such as Vendors who say they're coming, along the way.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, here's just a few things going on Saturday.

Byron Ferguson and G. Fred Asbell will be doing seminars on shooting and shooting techniques.  Hey, we might see these guys fling an arrow or two for us.

Joey Buchanan will  also be doing a turkey hunting seminar on Saturday night around the camp fire.

Times have yet to be determined for these seminars on Saturday.

HOW COOL IS THIS GOING TO BE!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Dec 31, 2011)

Folks, here's a partial list of the Vendors that have said they're coming to this growing event.

Acadian Bows ~ Black Widow Bows ~ Northern Mist Longbows ~ G. Fred Asbell's Hunters Image ~ Byron Ferguson Productions ~ St. Joe River Bows ~ Two Tracks Bow & Wool Com. ~ Black Creek Bows ~ Back Porch Archery ~ Harrelson Bows ~ Traditional Archery Sales ~ YUMI Bows ~ Big Jim's Bow Co. ~ Tandy Leather Co. ~ ZBows ~ Rock Pile Farms ~ Pine Hollow Longbows ~ Stave Press ~ Reparrow Footing Arrow Repair ~ Lucas Bullington's Handcrafted Knives ~ Medicine Bear Archery ~ TWarrows ~ Southern Archery Targets ~ Bob Lee Archery ~ Calumet Trade Goods ~ Kim Sha Archery ~ Joey Buchanan/Wooden Hen Scratch Boxes ~ Eric Flanders/Flemish Traditional Sports LLC  ~ Ron Hayford's Traditional Archery ~ Ron Mackenburg's RandR Traditions ~ Copperhead Bows ~ Eagles Flight Archery ~ Anneewakee Archery and I'm sure others will hop on board.  I'll keep ya posted.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, the holidays are officially over folks and it's time to really start promotin' this event.

Better slick yer hair down, Tony Kinton the Hunting Editor with Primitive Archer Magazine says he'll be here to do a Photo Essay on the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling.

SMILE EVERYONE!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 10, 2012)

Folks, if you've got that friend that's straddling the fence about getting into traditional archery, there'll be no better time than to get them here to get them started.

What a great way to kick off the year than coming and having a great time at an event like this.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 21, 2012)

Folks, I hope you're making plans to come and have a wonderful time flingin' arrows for three days and get to see more Vendors than you'll normally ever see in this region.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jan 30, 2012)

Folks, JUST A LITTLE OVER THREE WEEKS AWAY!!!

Yet, three weeks from today, I'll be working every day at Tannehill getting ready for our traditional archery family to converge on Alabama for three days of arrow flingin' fun and some great shopping from all the Vendors coming.

Hopefully you all plan on coming.

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 2, 2012)

TNGIRL and I are planning to be there to shoot Friday and Saturday.

I was able to get a room at the Best Western Plus hotel,
on Academy Lane, thru Priceline, for $55.00 per night.
This is a good area with several hotels and resturants, and is
only about 20 minutes from Tannehill Park.

This has been a very fun shoot the last two years, and this year
should be even better. Lot's of vendors, even BigJim!

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 2, 2012)

Planning on being there Friday evening through early Sunday with the whole family. Daughter is really excited and counting the days.

I am staying at a Residence Inn for FREE!!!!  
Gotta love Marriott points from work travel!


----------



## T Harris (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, I truly think this event will be great for those of us that really want to get together and just fling arrows with our friends, I see a few coke shots for a little friendly competition.

See everyone soon.

Terry Harris


----------



## John V. (Feb 3, 2012)

My family and I are planning on attending.  Had a great time there last year at the Howard Hill Shoot.  Will probably campout Saturday night if we can get a spot.


----------



## T Harris (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Jake Allen, for getting this thread in the right spot, great job.

Folks, the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling also is taking place to help raise money for Camp Jack Wright.
This camp is a Boy Scout Camp adjacent to Tannehill State Park which I use to for putting many of the targets on for us to enjoy.

Believe me folks, the money raised for this Camp is certainly put to good use.

So far I've got a couple of outstanding items to raffle off.

One is a Black Widow Bow, let me rephrase that, any Black Widow Bow in their catalog valued as much as approximately $1200.00. Now, if you'd want snake skin backing or laser overlays, you'd have to pay for that.

The other is a Damascus blade Bowie Knife w/ sheath, made by James Wolf / Lobo Forge. This knife is truly a work of art.

Folks, normally at my Howard Hill Classic when I raffle off an item, I usually have a couple of thousand tickets with price incentives for buying larger amounts of tickets.

THIS WILL BE MUCH DIFFERENT!!

There will only be 250 tickets sold for each item. The Black Widow Bow's tickets will be $10.00 apiece and the knife will be $5.00 apiece.

You'll have much great odds for these outstanding items and I expect the tickets to go fast.

As a matter of fact, one young lady who can't make this event wanted just to make a donation to the Camp. I mentioned to her that if she wanted to donate, she could help and also have a chance on the Bow. She's buying five tickets.

 I'LL HAVE THE TICKETS AT THE EVENT AND THEY WILL GO FAST, SO GET THEM WHILE THEY'RE HOT!

Now, if any of you Vendors out their want to donate something to raffle, the more money raised for this Boy Scout Camp, the better.

The winning ticket will be drawn Saturday night during supper.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 5, 2012)

ONLY 19 DAYS AWAY FOLKS!!!!!!

Can you believe the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling is nearly here.  

It just seems like yesterday that I was in Benton Harbor, MI at the Compton Traditional Bowhunter's Rendezvous having a discussion with Compton's President, Marv Cochran about Compton's having their first satellite shoot here in Alabama.

Then, after many phone calls with Joe Lasch, Treasurer of Compton's, about the possibility of this happening.  The decision was made and now, IT IS HAPPENING.

Two weeks from today I'll start setting up the target ranges.  I believe everyone will truly have a blast on these three courses.

I'm hoping that this event is so successful that Compton Traditional Bowhunters & Allsouth Archery Association will be having this event for years to come.

All indications I'm seeing and hearing shows it certainly will be.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, it's only two weeks away now and I truly believe it's gonna be an outstanding event.

Terry Harris


----------



## maymolly (Feb 10, 2012)

Will the vendors be up and running on Friday?


----------



## T Harris (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely, and now let's add Copperhead Bows to that list.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 10, 2012)

Additions of a couple of more Vendors, just heard from Eagles Flight Archery & Anneewakee Archery (Kanati Bow Quivers) they'll be here also.

Folks, I don't know about you, but I can't remember any event in the south with this many outstanding Vendors in attendance.

Look, I'd like to think I put on a pretty good event down here in Alabama but I have no doubt that the Compton Traditional Bowhunters are showing their drawing power.

I'm very proud to be affiliated with them in hosting this extraordinary happening getting ready to take place.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 12, 2012)

THIS JUST KEEPS BETTER & BETTER!!!

As you know, when I/the Allsouth Archery Association stared the Pre-Spring Arrow Fling, it was to help raise money for Camp Jack Wright.

Camp Jack Wright is the Boy Scout Camp adjacent to Tannehill State Park that I also use to place many of my targets.

Well, besides raffling off a Black Widow Bow of choice (any bow from their catalog) WOW!!.   A damascus Bowie knife from Lobo Forge, I'll also be doing some other things.

Well, today I spoke with Jeremy Macbeth with Louisiana Outdoor Sports, they've made a very cool DVD titled "Traditional Pursuits", showing 3D tournaments in the South.

Jeremy will have those DVD's for sell at this event and will donate half the money they receive from each DVD sold to the BOY Scout Camp.

Then, I spoke with Steve Turay w/ Northern Mist Longbows.  Steve's donating one of his bows for........NOPE, lets' not spoil the surprise for Saturday night.  Looks like the Boy Scout Camp's gonna do alright this weekend.

To find out, ya better be here for supper.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 16, 2012)

Folks, besides a fun filled three days of flingin' arrows & shopping with a huge amount of some of the best Vendors from around the country, here's pretty much the itinerary for the weekend.


Compton Traditional Bowhunters
&  All South Archery Association
Schedule of Events

Friday
 7 a.m.  Range Open   (Last shooter out at 5 p.m.)
 4:30 p.m. G. Fred Asbell – Seminar  	“Instinctive Shooting for Bowhunting”

Saturday
 7 a.m.   Range Open  (Last shooter out at 5 p.m.)
 9 – 11 a.m. - Youth Arrow Building workshop  
 11 a.m. - Noon Youth Balloon shoot 
 1 p.m. - Byron Ferguson – Seminar 
	“Shooting Exhibition”
  4:30 p.m. Trade Blanket 
	(used traditional archery equipment only)
  6:30 p.m. - Chili Supper – Free
	           Courtesy of All South Archery Assoc.
  7 p.m. - Boy Scout Benefit Raffle
  7:30 p.m. - Joey Buchanan – Seminar – 
     “Bowhunting Turkeys Up Close! Tips and Tactics”

Sunday 
   7 a.m.  - Range Open   (Last shooter out at Noon)
     9 – 10 a.m. – Church Worship Services

Food Service All Weekend provided by:
	“Turnip Greens With An Attitude”


----------



## ALwoodsman (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds good!  I had a great time last year and this sounds even better.  I will be there for sure.


----------



## T Harris (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, has anyone checked out the weather for next weekend.

Sunny with virtually no chance of rain, highs in the mid 60's with lows in the mid 40's.

Let's hope this doesn't change.

That's nearly perfect weather for camping as well as for this event.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 19, 2012)

Let the count down begin.

ONLY FIVE DAYS FROM TODAY!!!!

The weather still looks unbelievable, and the temps look even better for great days of arrow flinging and Vendor shopping.  Then, at night, great camp fires.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 20, 2012)

FIVE DOWN..........FOUR MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 21, 2012)

FOUR DOWN..........THREE MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2012)

looking forward to it Terry!!!!!! Jeff and I plan to be there early Friday morning. I know some OF's are coming to......


----------



## p paw barry (Feb 21, 2012)

for us new-beee how do you get there.....


----------



## T Harris (Feb 21, 2012)

P Paw, where ya coming from.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 22, 2012)

ON YOUR MARK!!!!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Feb 23, 2012)

GET SET!!!!!!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 23, 2012)

p paw barry said:


> for us new-beee how do you get there.....



Here you go Mr. Barry; from Columbus. Looks like one could
head to Montomery and take the interstate north.
The "Pe-Paw mobile rides again, and again, and again." 
Camping in the park right next to the shoot, is nice.
$16.00 per night to throw up a tent, but there is a bathroom and shower shack.
If all goes well, Miss Tomi and I will be in the silver bullet headed that way, by 6:30 in the am.


----------

